# Sold the Gheenoe, back to a tin can...



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't post much but figured I'd share the skiff.  My last post in this section included my blue 13' Gheenoe.  I sold her over summer (hated to do it but I wanted a little more room to fish 3 on occasion) and was able to pick up this skiff before the college loans started adding up.  She's an '06 Tracker Grizzly 1448FB w/ 97 Yamaha 15hp 2 stroke, runs like a top. She ran about 19-20 on the gps. It sits on an '06 Trailstar, I love the trailer just wish all the brackets weren't welded so I could do a little adjusting.  The previous owner put the huge front deck (made of aluminium) on it and covered it with carpet.  Then after a few trips in the salt I realized the carpet wasn't working out.  I tore it up and used a tan rubberized coating on the deck.  After a trip or two it started coming up.  Probably my fault for not letting it dry long enough but I figured I'd try something different.  I took it pack down to bare aluminum and repainted with a couple spray cans.  I think it looks better now than before but it is slick and I'm trying to find clear Krylon non skid spray.  Any one have any experience with this stuff?  For now I'm using Patagonia's Remat for traction. My first upgrade was either a troller or a platform. I opted for the troller first and revired everything at the same time. I soon realized the cav plate was way bellow the bottom of the hull so I made a temporary riser and raised it up about 4". I'm now just under 25 mph by my self and 22 all day with 2 people. Next came the platform which I painted, wrapped, and mounted.  Got my push pole from Carbon Marine and mounted the clips.  She's just about done.  I want to pick up a Bob's manual jack plate to replace the riser and possibly a Yeti.  She's caught some fish already in Choko and near home in Broward. I plan on bringing her up to Tallahassee next fall to work on the reds, trout, and flounder.  

The 'Noe









The day I brought her home









Trolling motor install









Transom riser and failed attempt at rubberized nonskid









Front deck painted









Tiller ext and platform









The boat in Choko









Sorry for the small and low res pics, most are from my phone.  I'll try to get some better ones when I get back down south.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice. You ever fish St. Joe bay when up at Tallahasee? Camped up there one spring and had a blast fishin it.


----------



## wookalar (Nov 24, 2009)

I fish St Joe bay all the time. Plenty of gator trout and reds plus its one of the most beautiful bays to fish in.


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed. In fact I would like to move up there in a couple years or so.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

So far we've just been fishing from land around Panacea and St. Marks. Once I get the boat up here I'd like to give St. Joe a try. Ecofina and Aucilla look good to. From what I've seen the reds and trout are pretty abundant up here, but definitely a different fishery than FL bay and the Glades.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you like fishing St. Marks? I fished there before I became landlocked. Aluminum is definitely nice to have there with all the oyster bars hidden in the cloudy water.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm thankful to have aluminum around here and in Choko just in case. I never really run in shallow water but it's nice knowing i won't do any damage bouncing off a bar while poling. St. Marks is pretty nice, good ramp, but it also gets kind of busy on the weekends. Still seems to be quite a few fish around and I'll definitely put in there a couple times.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Oh yeah, I'm thankful to have aluminum around here and in Choko just in case.  I never really run in shallow water but it's nice knowing i won't do any damage bouncing off a bar while poling.  St. Marks is pretty nice, good ramp, but it also gets kind of busy on the weekends.  Still seems to be quite a few fish around and I'll definitely put in there a couple times.


Yeah there's been times I've put in at the fort instead of driving to the park to find out the landing is full. It really gets rough during scallop season.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Finally got some better pics of the skiff during a camping trip in the 'glades...

Still thinking about a 25 and some Seadek...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice tinny!
I love the deck! Some seadeck will indeed do the trick!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, gonna put it on the platform and up front on the deck for now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

X2 on the seadek. As for the motor. To gain a little you might have to lose a little. If you have the chance, find someone with a 25 hp and test it out. I would hate to see someone give up a nice 15 yami like that and not be happy later on with the bigger motor. Just my suggestion. Imho, I'd stick a surface drive on it and call it a day.  Nice rig!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That little Jon is just about perfect for a minimum Flamingo or Chokoloskee skiff. You won't have much money in it, it will get up skinny and you'll wish you still had it after you finally upgrade to something bigger.... I've known more than one club angler that felt that way about that first little Jon.... Great skiff, fish it until you are forced to quit.


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, that was my original plan but one of my buddies is trying to talk me into selling it and splitting a bigger rig with him. This skiff fits my fishing style great but I'm still considering it. I know I'll miss her when she's gone though.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Thanks guys, that was my original plan but one of my buddies is trying to talk me into selling it and splitting a bigger rig with him. This skiff fits my fishing style great but I'm still considering it. I know I'll miss her when she's gone though.


Danger!!!

Think that through before you jump into it. Would you have a kid with your buddy and be able to divide the responsibilities and good times that come with it? That's basically what you'd be doing in splitting a boat. Just IMHO...


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you're saying and I am giving it a lot of thought. I'd hate to give up the boat anyway. The reason I am considering it is the boats that are now in my price range. I didn't think I'd have the opportunity to own many of these skiffs until I was out of school and I've been drooling over them for a while... It's tempting, but could also cause problems


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. It's very tempting (I was in the same boat only a couple of years ago). I would really encourage you not to, unless you and your friend are closer than brothers. Look at it this way: the second you get a real job and you're still young enough to not have many expenses (I'm assuming you're an FSU student) you'll find out there's a ton of awesome boats that magically fall into your price range. Spend your extra money chasing girls right now.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a gheenoe too and love it, but you still gotta love them old "Tin cans"! lol


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Haha, yep FSU. We are pretty close, and I appreciate the advice. Guess we'll see what happens.

btw Nice little jon you got there...


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks alot lol.


----------

